# Started Going to the Gym Again, Do You Work Out at a Fitness Center?



## SeaBreeze

We have weights and a weight bench, a new recumbent bike, and I have various videos that I haven't done in years and a step that's collecting dust in the basement.  I'll never be a gym rat and not crazy about exercise except for outdoor walking, but I do like the various machines at the gym, like the elliptical, treadmill and weight machines.  I'd go to some classes, but they are morning or evening and that doesn't work for me.

I went yesterday and spent a half hour on the elliptical, burned 150 calories and registered almost two miles on it.  Also did 20 reps on various arm and weight machines.  Ready to go again today after I take the dog to the park.

My membership is free now that I'm on Medicare, so I'm going to take advantage, try to lose a few pounds as usual, and gain some of my strength back that I've been losing.  Is anyone here going to a gym or fitness center?  Are you going for free because of a Silver Sneakers membership?


----------



## Trade

Nope. I have free weights at home. And no Silver Sneakers for me. I prefer my traditional Medicare to any Medicare Advantage Plan. 

When I'm traveling I sometimes use gyms like Anytime Fitness or Golds to get a workout in. They usually charge 10 bucks for a one time visit. 

As for cardio, I just walk. Being a Dude I can do that just about anywhere at any time. Ladies have to be more careful.


----------



## C'est Moi

No, I don't belong to any gym.   I'm the type that if I have to make extra effort to drive across town or whatever, it's not going to happen with any frequency.   I do have an eliptical, a treadmill, a stationary bike, and a  pilates-type machine in my home "exercise room."   (The loneliest room in the house.   )   

As I have mentioned previously, I like the Leslie Sansone videos and I do those at least 4X a week.   We live in a 2-story house and I credit my 20+ trips up and down the stairs daily with keeping me in pretty good cardio condition.   We also have a pool but it's about time to close it for the season since I'm too cheap to pay the heating bill for that and the water's getting cold.


----------



## Keesha

Good for you Seabreeze. There can be many great advantages to going to the gym especially if you make a schedule and stick to it. It’s great for motivation to keep fit since there are others there already doing the same thing so there’s instant support. 

I support you 100% Seabreeze. Regular exercise is so important and , in my opinion , even more so as we age. There’s evidence that exercise greatly reduces not only calories but inflammation and the pain from it. 

I use to think my pain was mainly due to sugar and other flammatory foods I was eating but since I started doing yoga every day all those aches and pains vanished. My back no longer goes out of place like it used to all the time. 

Like trade I’ve got my own weight system set up, a bicycle , balance ball, roller blades skates, cross country skis and all the things I need to exercise on my own and I prefer to exercise on my own. 

I did however have a few girlfriends I went to the gym with. There’s a nice one not far from here with an indoor pool and an outdoor one. It’s got an indoor running track , as well as weight lifting centre , yoga classes and anything you’d be interested in regarding fitness. It’s a nice gym and I truly enjoyed it while I used it. 

Have fun Seabreeze. It’s a smart , healthy move on your part.


----------



## jujube

I have a gym membership but I'll admit I grasp at any excuse not to go.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

No I don't. To much like gym class in High School and how I hated that! I have a treadmill which bores me to death. I tried reading while I was on it and I guess my balance is a bit off because I veer to the right or left. Can't seem to concentrate if I listen to a book either.

The one thing that would get me out of the house would be an indoor pool. We don't have one in our area. So I just hope my walking,gardening and the fact that I'm not a couch potato will keep me going.


----------



## Keesha

Having said ‘all’ that I can also relate to this:


----------



## Catlady

I used to go to a gym, for almost a year, and was doing good and looking good.  Love using the machines more than free weights.  However, I'm lazy by nature and don't like to exercise.  Now that I'm old I've also become a semi-recluse and don't like leaving the house.  The nearest gym is six miles from my home.  Just this past week I'm trying to do some upper and lower exercises to gain some strength and try to avoid falling, the beginning of the end for many seniors.  I hope to increase the number of exercises and the weight, but I have a dismal history of staying with anything.  Hope you all keep it up, we might as well leave this planet feeling good and looking good.


----------



## moosehead

Well, let me see, Sue and I used to belong to Goodlife and then we moved out into the country. We started walking every day...Up and down the long, long road that passed by our house which, of course, was great in the seasons not named winter. During winter we hibernated. Then Sue came up with the great idea of buying an elliptical machine. Which we did. That was followed by a treadmill and then a stationary bike. We do use them when we don't go out walking, or in my case jogging. So, we do keep ourselves in pretty good shape for old people. And we do need to exercise as I have an incredible need for all things with chocolate.....


----------



## rgp

One thing to think about......I have exercised / trained, in a boxers manner most all my life. Got into it when I was in my teens, liked it, stayed with it till just shy of a year ago [Jan17] I'm on a long sabbatical [lazy spell]  I also ate very sensibly all those / these years. 

 So........if exercise & sensible eating are all that good for ya.....why do I have heart disease , pre-diabetes , and arthritis? 

 Still eating sensibly , hard to believe getting back to an exercise regiment is going to help much now.

 I have come to believe that it is all genetics , and mine were apparently lacking. 

 Remember Jack LaLane -V- George Burns.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, wife and I checked out a local YMCA, that has all kinds of exercise equipment, heated pool and Jacuzzi's, but when we found out that it would cost us each $100 per month...……..nope, no thanks. But, there was a Senior water exercise class going on while we were there. 

We didn't want the Medicare Advantage either, so Silver Sneakers was out. 

Anyway, when we can, depending on tide, heat/humidity, wind, and rain, we have a 20' powerboat to get exercise on. Unfortunately, the boat hasn't been on the water this year, due to those "just mentioned" conditions. 
We also have a membership to a gun/rifle range for target shooting, but, then again, the summer heat/humidity and rainstorms here have prevented us from going much. 
Living here (northeastern Florida) sure can be a BUMMER!! Didn't have these problems when we lived south of Denver, Colorado.


----------



## HazyDavey

I started going to the gym right after I retired in October 2014. I go early in the morning, four days a week. Cardio, some free weights, and a bunch of stretching.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Trade said:


> Nope. I have free weights at home. And no Silver Sneakers for me. I prefer my traditional Medicare to any Medicare Advantage Plan.
> As for cardio, I just walk. Being a Dude I can do that just about anywhere at any time. Ladies have to be more careful.



That's good you're using the weights at home Trade, I took the Medicare Advantage from Kaiser because I had that insurance for decades way before I retired and figured I'd stick with it since there was no monthly deductible to pay.  When I was young I'd walk anywhere at any time, used to jog in the dark before work with my dog, but these days I keep my walks to daylight hours.



C'est Moi said:


> No, I don't belong to any gym.   I'm the type that if I have to make extra effort to drive across town or whatever, it's not going to happen with any frequency.   I do have an eliptical, a treadmill, a stationary bike, and a  pilates-type machine in my home "exercise room."   (The loneliest room in the house.   )
> 
> As I have mentioned previously, I like the Leslie Sansone videos and I do those at least 4X a week.   We live in a 2-story house and I credit my 20+ trips up and down the stairs daily with keeping me in pretty good cardio condition.   We also have a pool but it's about time to close it for the season since I'm too cheap to pay the heating bill for that and the water's getting cold.



C'est Moi, it sounds like you have excellent workout equipment right in your home, but I know what you mean that it can be the loneliest room in the house.   Nice you have your own pool, I refuse to use public pools anymore, even though there's an indoor one at the gym.   Great that you're doing the Sansone videos, I've only seen them online, all my videos were step aerobics or Beach Body workouts, used to love them but they're feeling a lot of neglect for a long time. 



Keesha said:


> Good for you Seabreeze. There can be many great advantages to going to the gym especially if you make a schedule and stick to it. It’s great for motivation to keep fit since there are others there already doing the same thing so there’s instant support.
> 
> I support you 100% Seabreeze. Regular exercise is so important and , in my opinion , even more so as we age. There’s evidence that exercise greatly reduces not only calories but inflammation and the pain from it.
> 
> I use to think my pain was mainly due to sugar and other flammatory foods I was eating but since I started doing yoga every day all those aches and pains vanished. My back no longer goes out of place like it used to all the time.
> 
> Like trade I’ve got my own weight system set up, a bicycle , balance ball, roller blades skates, cross country skis and all the things I need to exercise on my own and I prefer to exercise on my own.
> 
> I did however have a few girlfriends I went to the gym with. There’s a nice one not far from here with an indoor pool and an outdoor one. It’s got an indoor running track , as well as weight lifting centre , yoga classes and anything you’d be interested in regarding fitness. It’s a nice gym and I truly enjoyed it while I used it.
> 
> Have fun Seabreeze. It’s a smart , healthy move on your part.



Thanks Keesha, I made it there yesterday and did the exercise bike for a half hour or 5 miles, then bounced around to other various machines.  Today I did a half hour on the treadmill at 3.4 mph.  I won't be on any schedule, that would take the fun out of it, just go when I want and do as much as I like.  You seem to get good exercise too and are in good shape, kudos! 



jujube said:


> I have a gym membership but I'll admit I grasp at any excuse not to go.



I know where you're coming from Jujube, but maybe you'll start going again when you're in the mood. 



Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 57849



:lol:



Ruth n Jersey said:


> No I don't. To much like gym class in High School and how I hated that! I have a treadmill which bores me to death. I tried reading while I was on it and I guess my balance is a bit off because I veer to the right or left. Can't seem to concentrate if I listen to a book either.
> 
> The one thing that would get me out of the house would be an indoor pool. We don't have one in our area. So I just hope my walking,gardening and the fact that I'm not a couch potato will keep me going.



Ruth, I've seen your photos and you look like you're in very good shape.  I think walking and gardening are good exercise for sure.  



PVC said:


> I used to go to a gym, for almost a year, and was doing good and looking good.  Love using the machines more than free weights.  However, I'm lazy by nature and don't like to exercise.  Now that I'm old I've also become a semi-recluse and don't like leaving the house.  The nearest gym is six miles from my home.  Just this past week I'm trying to do some upper and lower exercises to gain some strength and try to avoid falling, the beginning of the end for many seniors.  I hope to increase the number of exercises and the weight, but I have a dismal history of staying with anything.  Hope you all keep it up, we might as well leave this planet feeling good and looking good.



I'm not crazy about exercise either PVC.  I'm happy to see you're thinking about gaining strength and avoiding things like falling.  I know a couple of people in my family who went downhill after falling and breaking their hips, keeping some balance and strength is really a good idea.  I don't have any kids to take care of me in my old age, so I figure if I keep myself strong enough to be mobile and self-sufficient that would be a plus, or if something happened to my husband and I became his caregiver.  They say, use it or lose it....can understand that.



moosehead said:


> Well, let me see, Sue and I used to belong to Goodlife and then we moved out into the country. We started walking every day...Up and down the long, long road that passed by our house which, of course, was great in the seasons not named winter. During winter we hibernated. Then Sue came up with the great idea of buying an elliptical machine. Which we did. That was followed by a treadmill and then a stationary bike. We do use them when we don't go out walking, or in my case jogging. So, we do keep ourselves in pretty good shape for old people. And we do need to exercise as I have an incredible need for all things with chocolate.....



Sue was wise to buy the machines for you guys to use at home, our house is small so there's not much room for too many things.  Sounds like you both are staying active, and I know what you mean about the need for chocolate, lol.



HazyDavey said:


> I started going to the gym right after I retired in October 2014. I go early in the morning, four days a week. Cardio, some free weights, and a bunch of stretching.



That's great Davey, keep up the good work....be well.


----------



## Gary O'

This is my elliptical, weight bench, bowflex, and treadmill

















An 8 lb chopping maul, swung just right, for as long as you can stand it, does a lot of things.
Whatever it doesn’t do, a hike takes care of.

You will never see me at a treadmill, weight bench, squirrel cage….ever. 

You will see me at the maul, however.


----------



## Keesha

Oh yes. The woodchopping. 
That truly IS great exercise. 
We have our annual 4 chords to cut and chop.


----------



## Trade

SeaBreeze said:


> I won't be on any schedule, that would take the fun out of it, just go when I want and do as much as I like.



I have OCD when it comes to my exercise routine. I have spreadsheets on my computer going back to 2007 where I have recorded every set and every rep I have done with weights, every mile that I have walked, and my daily body weight.


----------



## RadishRose

It's working for you Gary. Clever about the maul... lollayful:


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> It's working for you Gary.



Well, kind lady, I still have this layer that ain’t ready to go away.






Picking wood off the ground helps, but haven’t done enough of that.
And winter is coming.

I may have to break down and actually do some sorta exercise 


Maybe shoveling snow will help


----------



## Catlady

I like guys with bodybuilder bodies, but some take it too far (hope it comes through, never inserted an image before)  Ok, it didn't come through, here's the link

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...&selectedIndex=30&qpvt=bodybuilder&ajaxhist=0


----------



## C'est Moi

PVC said:


> I like guys with bodybuilder bodies, but some take it too far (hope it comes through, never inserted an image before)  Ok, it didn't come through, here's the link
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?...&selectedIndex=30&qpvt=bodybuilder&ajaxhist=0



Yuck.   I don't like overblown body builders; see nothing attractive about that at all.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> I like guys with bodybuilder bodies, but some take it too far (hope it comes through, never inserted an image before)  Ok, it didn't come through, here's the link
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?...&selectedIndex=30&qpvt=bodybuilder&ajaxhist=0





C'est Moi said:


> Yuck.   I don't like overblown body builders; see nothing attractive about that at all.



Oh YUCK! Some guys do get carried away and the sad thing is that they think it’ looks good. They can barely walk or bent and it doesn’t look good.


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> This is my elliptical, weight bench, bowflex, and treadmill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 8 lb chopping maul, swung just right, for as long as you can stand it, does a lot of things.
> Whatever it doesn’t do, a hike takes care of.
> 
> You will never see me at a treadmill, weight bench, squirrel cage….ever.
> 
> You will see me at the maul, however.



There's definitely something to hard physical labor.  

I lift weights on a regular basis, but the rest of the time I spend as a couch potato.  

And I have to admit, you cut a better figure shirtless than I do. 

So there will be no shirtless photos of me.


----------



## Trade

I think the best shape I have ever been in in my life was during the two years that I was in Junior college. I didn't work out at all. I got into surfing. I mean I lived to surf and surfed to live. Every chance I got. All year long, right through the winter, because in the winter is when you get the best waves in the Gulf of Mexico. The water temperature gets down to the low 60's and sometimes even the upper 50's and I didn't have a wet suit. You spend a couple of hours surfing in that and your body will burn a heck of a lot of calories keeping your core temperature up.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> There's definitely something to hard physical labor.
> 
> I lift weights on a regular basis, but the rest of the time I spend as a couch potato.



I get couching 

Heh, get off work
Go home
Crash
Dinner
Re-crash
Flick remote
Doze
It’s freaking wonderful

I admire those that lift weights
I have done a few curls from time to time, and may do some of that this winter, but it’s generally not for me





Trade said:


> And I have to admit, you cut a better figure shirtless than I do.
> 
> So there will be no shirtless photos of me.



That surprises me

I thought it gutsy to post what I did…not in the best of shape….but, it’s a shape

I think dropping another six or eight lbs to get comfortably below 200 lbs, and I’ll feel better, more mobile.

I don’t run, either

Not even when something’s chasing me


It’s what shotguns are for

Now, a good hike....I'm in


----------



## Keesha

Bought a 6 month membership today at our local gym since it has such an awesome pool and will be swimming tonight. It comes with access to racket sports, the fitness gym, yoga classes, skating , an indoor running track and weight room. I won’t use all of it but I will use the sauna and whirl pool. The sauna is great for doing hair treatments too. 
I was really missing swimming and this will keep me in shape until next summer. I’m tickled pink. Bought my combination for the locker and everything :clap:


----------



## Keesha

Unfortunately my membership wasn’t free. I’m not part of Medicare but because of where my husband works it only cost $6 a month. I’ve used my membership picture for my current avatar. 
I really enjoyed my swim last night. The whirlpool and sauna were so nice too. 
The place is crazy clean which I also like. I’m so glad I joined and look forward to my next visit.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That sounds great Keesha, I'm glad you're happy with the gym near you, enjoy your workouts!  :sunglass:


----------



## CraigD

I belong to two gyms: A Gold's Gym within walking distance for normal hours, and a Planet Fitness a few miles away for late at night. (I keep weird hours, and Planet Fitness is open 24/7 and only costs $10/month.)

I used to do a lot of jogging/running in my youth, but runner's knee eventually put an end to that. After that, I got a lot of home equipment and did a light daily routine there with the music playing loud. But nowadays I like the gym best. My energy is better at the gym due to the surroundings and the people, and the gym provides a broader selection of equipment and activities for when I feel like changing things up.


----------



## CindyLouWho

I've always worked out at home. Cardio, resistance bands or cords, yoga. 
Used to have a Nordic Ski machine, mini-trampoline(rebounder), really fun, thinking of getting another one. Stability ball workouts are great for the abs, fast results. 
Just love to workout, such a great outlet.


----------



## RadishRose

Gymnast Ashley Watson has set a new Guinness world record performing a  horizontal bar backflip. The Leeds gymnast is seen flying 5.87m (almost  20ft) through the air.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> That sounds great Keesha, I'm glad you're happy with the gym near you, enjoy your workouts!  :sunglass:



Are you still going to your gym Seabreeze & how often do you go?


----------



## Keesha

Most of my workouts are done @ home. I’ve got weight training equipment, WII equipment, as well as suitable yoga dvd’s. What I was missing the most was swimming. I set up 7800 gallon swimming pool but it costs me $350 just to get it filled with water and then I have to clean it and look after it. Plus I can only use it during the summer months whereas I can use this all year round and it’s bigger. I’m working up to swimming a mile. 
I love those balance balls. They really are a lot of fun and are especially good if you’re overweight because they support you while you exercise. I’ve even got one of those 1/2 exercise balls. They’re fun too. 
Does anyone do WII workouts. They were fun but a bit too sporadic for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Still going Keesha, although I slacked off for a little bit, busy with other things.  Last week I went around 5 days, and plan to keep that up, will probably go tomorrow.  Been spending around 1 1/2 hours there.  Usually 30-45 minutes on the treadmill at 3.2mph and 2 degree incline, around 20 min on an exercise bike, then the rest of the time on upper-body machines.

  I bounce from one to another doing around 20 reps each, sometimes I'll stay on one machine and do several sets of 12 reps, but not too often.  I've already been eating like a pig for the holidays, so I'm not losing weight at this point, but I feel I'm doing what I need to in gaining strength in my arms.  I used to be able to lift open the top of our pop-up camper by myself, but the last year or two I haven't had the upper body strength that I use to have, my husband has had to do it.

  I'm 65, so I think I've been on a decline in my 60s.  Not only am I thinking of maintaining strength to keep up with my normal chores, etc., but I'm thinking of my bones in old age too.  Weight bearing exercise is good for the bones and even walking is considered weight bearing exercise.  At this point I'm more concerned with my arms than my legs, but I'm careful doing anything to excess, because it would be foolish if I hurt my back or neck.

I'm not into using the pool or steam sauna, haven't used public pools for years, I don't like the chemicals in them and I have learned too much about the germs and bodily fluids in them from other people.  Years back usually after swimming in a public pool, I'd feel under the weather for a few days, like I had a cold.  Hot steam saunas are ideal to carry warm moist bacteria and viruses from other users in the air, so to me, that's a turn off. 

 I used to go to Bally's fitness center and they had an incident of members getting sick from Legionnaires Disease, the pool and hot tubs were shut down for a couple of weeks and members who used them were asked to see their doctors if they didn't feel well....luckily I wasn't even in that area, most I've used was the dry hot spa.  Swimming is an excellent exercise though, just not for me...only in the salt water ocean.  :shark:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> Most of my workouts are done @ home. I’ve got weight training equipment, WII equipment, as well as suitable yoga dvd’s. What I was missing the most was swimming. I set up 7800 gallon swimming pool but it costs me $350 just to get it filled with water and then I have to clean it and look after it. Plus I can only use it during the summer months whereas I can use this all year round and it’s bigger. I’m working up to swimming a mile.
> I love those balance balls. They really are a lot of fun and are especially good if you’re overweight because they support you while you exercise. I’ve even got one of those 1/2 exercise balls. They’re fun too.
> Does anyone do WII workouts. They were fun but a bit too sporadic for me.



I have a step at home and some good old DVDs, but can't get into doing them anymore in the house.  Nice that you have your own pool, but I can imagine the expense and upkeep every year is a lot, especially if you can only use it in winter.  My sister in Texas moved to a smaller home, but she used to have her own pool which was nice, had a separate hot tub section.

I never used those balance balls much, tried them out years back but never got the hang of them.  Never used the 1/2 ball either, though I've seen them at the old gym.  Never did a Wii workout or even have seen anyone else do one.


----------



## Keesha

Wow  Seabreeze, 5 days a week. You’re making me feel like a real slacker but I still do my yoga and my long walks. Soon I’m going to add in skating. 


I’m wishing to strengthen my arms also. I’m not as old as you. I’ll be 59 in a couple of months but I’ve noticed my fingers weakening. I’ve got to whack the knives across the jar tops to help open them. 


You might not be losing weight but you are most likely burning fat and increasing muscle. Since muscle weighs more than fat then it’s still all good. 


I don’t want to do anything in excess either . It’s not worth throwing your back out. I’ve done that plenty of times. 


Chlorinated pools can be very dangerous and I really don’t like that part of it. The pool I set up at home I turn into salt water and it stays really clean all summer and is much less brutal on the skin. I don’t put my head in the water or get my hair wet. 
The chlorinated water would ruin it and dry it all out so I do the breast stroke messed with back stroke and front crawl but with my head up. 


One thing about this place is that they are super anal with keeping it clean. The amount of staff this place has is incredible. It gets checked many times a day and is completely drained often. Even the showers and locker rooms are spotless. 


I think I’m going to start running on the indoor track though. I’ve just got to find the best time to go when it’s the least busy. I’m so glad I joined the gym. I’m determined to be the the best shape possible and stay strong as long as I can. 


The DVD’s I really do get into but it’s taken me a while to become this selective. Each session is only 20 to 25 minutes with a warm up & cool down and they really do make a huge difference in my life. 
I think I lucked out with the balance ball because I found suitable DVDs that were both instructional and fun. The WII stuff has been a phase. Most of my exercise I still get from being outside with my dogs and hope this will never change.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> You might not be losing weight but you are most likely burning fat and increasing muscle. Since muscle weighs more than fat then it’s still all good.
> 
> The pool I set up at home I turn into salt water and it stays really clean all summer and is much less brutal on the skin. I don’t put my head in the water or get my hair wet.
> The chlorinated water would ruin it and dry it all out so I do the breast stroke messed with back stroke and front crawl but with my head up.
> 
> I think I’m going to start running on the indoor track though. I’ve just got to find the best time to go when it’s the least busy. I’m so glad I joined the gym. I’m determined to be the the best shape possible and stay strong as long as I can.
> 
> Most of my exercise I still get from being outside with my dogs and hope this will never change.



That's what I keep telling myself, although not sure it's true in my case. 

Cool that your pool is salt water, I like that!  I always swim regularly and get my hair wet, I agree the chlorine dries it out and salt water is a bit better even if you did wet your hair.  I jogged a little on the treadmill but I think it's smart to put my running days behind me, I don't want to do anything to mess up my knees, so far I haven't had many problems with them.  Brisk waking is good enough for me nowadays, fastest I've had the treadmill setting is 3.4mph, can keep a walking pace at that speed and not have to jog.

My boy still gets his daily walks with me and lately has been getting a second one on leash through the neighborhood.  After the gym I'm a bit energized, so I'll hook him up and go out before I get too comfortable.  He loves it, good exercise for both of us.


----------



## Bob1950

I do not have gyms close to my house, and I work out at home. As I mentioned in another thread, I prefer the self-resistance training that does not require any special equipment, excluding maybe a stick, broomstick or belt. These exercises are safer than weightlifting and bodyweight exercises; however, can give strength, muscles mass, and flexibility which we need at our age. .


----------



## SeaBreeze

I have a couple of resistance bands at home, but haven't used them in years.  You can get in some good exercise without special equipment if you choose.  I used to sit on the bottom step of the staircase and do dips using my hands on the step.  Also, pushing yourself up from the floor, wall or counter is effective.  Any walking is considered a weight bearing exercise, especially up the stairs, and is good for the bones.


----------



## CeeCee

I go to Curves 6 days a week.  Silver Sneakers pays for it.  It only about a quarter mile from my house so sometimes if the weather is good, I'll walk there and back.

I love it because its become more of a social group for me...the time I go, it's always the same group and the time flies while we talk.

There also is a luncheon on the 3rd Wednesday of every month.  It's always at a different place.  Ive met some nice ladies there also.

We are having a Christmas luncheon at the Country Club next Wednesday....should be fun.

It has been a life saver for me...not just the exercise but also the wonderful ladies Ive met.

I started going when I was in the throes of some very high anxiety issues...now, a few months later and my anxiety is gone.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> That's what I keep telling myself, although not sure it's true in my case.
> 
> Cool that your pool is salt water, I like that!  I always swim regularly and get my hair wet, I agree the chlorine dries it out and salt water is a bit better even if you did wet your hair.  I jogged a little on the treadmill but I think it's smart to put my running days behind me, I don't want to do anything to mess up my knees, so far I haven't had many problems with them.  Brisk waking is good enough for me nowadays, fastest I've had the treadmill setting is 3.4mph, can keep a walking pace at that speed and not have to jog.
> 
> My boy still gets his daily walks with me and lately has been getting a second one on leash through the neighborhood.  After the gym I'm a bit energized, so I'll hook him up and go out before I get too comfortable.  He loves it, good exercise for both of us.



I’m actually jogging 2 kilometres on a padded 200 metre indoor track and I actually like it. It’s been great for toning up and actually gives me a good cardio that gets my heart going. I’d like to practice deep breathing since it will be good for my singing and sax playing too. I’ve also started doing arm workouts. I’m constantly working on my legs except for yoga and swimming and I think strong shapely arms are very attractive on both men and women. Since all the equipment is there anyway I think I’m going to start using them. I’m feeling very positive about joining the gym. My husband has even started going which really surprised me. He hasn’t worked out since I’ve known him but he wants me to teach him how to swim so I will. 
It will make me feel better when he goes fishing on his own. 

How’ve you been doing Seabreeze?


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> I go to Curves 6 days a week.  Silver Sneakers pays for it.  It only about a quarter mile from my house so sometimes if the weather is good, I'll walk there and back.
> 
> I love it because its become more of a social group for me...the time I go, it's always the same group and the time flies while we talk.
> 
> There also is a luncheon on the 3rd Wednesday of every month.  It's always at a different place.  Ive met some nice ladies there also.
> 
> We are having a Christmas luncheon at the Country Club next Wednesday....should be fun.
> 
> It has been a life saver for me...not just the exercise but also the wonderful ladies Ive met.
> 
> I started going when I was in the throes of some very high anxiety issues...now, a few months later and my anxiety is gone.



Good for you CeeCee. It’s great that you still exercise and I have to agree that it IS a place to be social. That’s actuslly the part I hate the most because I don’t like being around people due to my own issues but I’m desensitizing myself by going anyway. 
When I go in the evening I see a group of women that look to be senior citizens and they appear to be having a lot more fun than anyone else there which is encouraging. 

Have fun CeeCee.


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> Good for you CeeCee. It’s great that you still exercise and I have to agree that it IS a place to be social. That’s actuslly the part I hate the most because I don’t like being around people due to my own issues but I’m desensitizing myself by going anyway.
> When I go in the evening I see a group of women that look to be senior citizens and they appear to be having a lot more fun than anyone else there which is encouraging.
> 
> Have fin CeeCee.



Curves is somewhat different than a huge gym.  I never socialized at those....but Curves is only for women and for the most part it's older women so it was perfect for me.

I go around 8:00 am and I usually see the same group...all are seniors and we have so much fun yakking and before you know it, you're done. 

My anxiety was so bad when I first joined that I was almost in tears ....the women were wonderful and supportive.

Best of all...it's FREE.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> I’m actually jogging 2 kilometres on a padded 200 metre indoor track and I actually like it. It’s been great for toning up and actually gives me a good cardio that gets my heart going. I’d like to practice deep breathing since it will be good for my singing and sax playing too. I’ve also started doing arm workouts. I’m constantly working on my legs except for yoga and swimming and I think strong shapely arms are very attractive on both men and women. Since all the equipment is there anyway I think I’m going to start using them. I’m feeling very positive about joining the gym. My husband has even started going which really surprised me. He hasn’t worked out since I’ve known him but he wants me to teach him how to swim so I will.
> It will make me feel better when he goes fishing on his own.
> 
> How’ve you been doing Seabreeze?



Keesha, that's great that you're able to jog on a soft surface indoors and are enjoying it, it is great to get up the heartrate and break a sweat which is very cleansing to the body.  I like doing some arm work too, I've lost so much upper body strength in my 60s, I don't want it to get much worse, I like to be able to do all the things I did in my 50s. 

 Glad you're teaching hubby to swim, it is good to know especially if you're out fishing alone, I hope he at least wears a life jacket when he goes out.  My mother never knew how to swim and I was never aware of that until I was an adult.  Her excuse for not going out in deep water when I was a kid was that she didn't want to mess up her hair.  My father used to take us out in his small boat way out on the bay and sometimes in rough water, and my mother went through a lot of stress back in the day worrying about us kids, we all went out deep at the beach and in the ocean.  

I've been slacking off at the gym, been having to take care of some other things like cleaning out gutters and other yard work before the winter snows.  I do make it in a couple of days a week, but would like to go more often like I was before.



CeeCee said:


> Curves is somewhat different than a huge gym.  I never socialized at those....but Curves is only for women and for the most part it's older women so it was perfect for me.
> I go around 8:00 am and I usually see the same group...all are seniors and we have so much fun yakking and before you know it, you're done.
> My anxiety was so bad when I first joined that I was almost in tears ....the women were wonderful and supportive.
> Best of all...it's FREE.



CeeCee, good to hear you're still working out at Curves, I've never been to one and didn't know that it was free under the Silver Sneakers.  My gym is free too, so I'm happy to go there and hop around on any machines that suit my mood, never too many people there when I go so plenty of elbow room.  Happy for you that you have nice women there to socialize with.


----------



## Keesha

I’m really pleased that I’ve kept up the gym habit but I have to give my husband much credit because he only joined because he needed to be there for me to get the discount , then decided to join also and has been going everyday that it’s been open.,

I usually go 3 or 4 times a week which is enough for me. I’m still doing my yoga and and walking the girls but I got a blue tooth head set and it’s made a huge difference in helping me stayed focused on my goal. I get so distracted by others around me that I find the headset comforting. 

Im running between 2 and 3 kilometres and usually riding 3 1/2 miles on the stationary bikes. I then do arm work as well as a leg workout in the floor mat. Swimming is generally a mile but only dontbonce a week if that. With all the socializing and driving this time of year, I was a bit stressed out and have really valued my time at the gym. 

Its especially nice to condition hair in the sauna 
I’m not sure if I’ve lost weight but I sure didn’t gain any This Christmas season either which I’m thrilled with. 

Seabreeze - Id like to work on my arms and back. I also want to keep my strength up as much as possible plus I want to have nice arms. Women can have nicely toned arms just like men and it’s just as attractive in my opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha, glad you're still keeping at it and enjoying it so much at the gym, good for you....kudos!   I still haven't been going regularly again yet, and I have gained more weight over the holidays, which I expected.  My husband had a birthday in December, so we started out by heading across town to a nice French bakery and getting cakes and pastries.  He can eat all he wants and not gain a pound, not the case with me.  We've been enjoying other good rich foods and deserts during the season as usual.  I agree about the arms, I'm more interested in maintaining my strength at this point, but my arms were always fairly toned all my life, now I have some underarm sag due to age, but it's not as bad as it could be.  Keep up the good work in 2019! :yougogirl:


----------



## Happyflowerlady

We also belong to Silver Sneakers through our Advantage plan, and go to the fitness center almost every day, depending on what our schedules are like. 
It is affiliated with the local hospital, so there are a lot of other seniors who go to the Wellness Center. 

My husband likes to work out with weights, and I love the swimming pool.
 I usually swim just over a half mile. 
I can swim a whole mile, but not in an hour, which is how long we are usually there.


----------



## Keesha

I’ve still been going to the gym regularly. It’s usually two or three times a week. Between Christmas and Valentine’s Day I usually put on a bit of weight. There are so many great choices in desserts that it’s difficult passing on them. It’s sad when you join a gym only  to gain weight, not lose it.

Like yourself Seabreeze, my arms used to be in good shape but now the top has a bit of sag to them so I’m doing very light weight lifting to try and tone them up. It gives me something extra to do while there. 

My husband used to be able to eat anything and not gain any weight but he passed that stage a while ago. 
Now he does. 

Im enjoying going to the gym.  The people are so nice and it’s inspiring seeing all the people who are far older than me going and there’s a lot of them. I’d say about 1/4 of the members there are senior citizens and it’s surprising what some of them can do. 

Hey Happyflowerlady. Another long distance swimmer. A half a mile isn’t too shabby. That’s not bad. Do you do 1/2 a mile everyday? That’s a lot of swimming !


----------



## Invictus

I like working out at local gyms and health clubs...Stay sexy my friends. &#55357;&#56490;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Keesha

I’ve been going to the gym and normally jogging 2 kilometres, riding 5 miles, do a 20 minute leg workout and either do weight lifting for my arms or for my legs.
I usually only go 2 or 3 times a week.


Tonight I went swimming only and swam a full mile to see what my swimming speed is which is a mile in 45 minutes. It didn’t leave very much time to shower and wash my hair but I managed. At -10 it freezes very quickly. Luckily my car isn’t far and warms up quickly. 

I am determined to stay in great shape.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds great Keesha!  I've been making it to the gym a few times a week, usually an hour on the treadmill at 3.2mph at a 2% incline, burns around 275 calories and is just over 3 miles total.  Then my usual with the upper body/arms on my favorite machines.  That with a walk or two per day with the dog is all I can handle, or have time for.  I don't care too much about being in great shape, just want to keep my weight under control and stay mobile and independent in my old age...good 'nuff for me. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Keesha

This is great news Seabreeze. I was going to ask if you were still going but I also didn’t want to add unwanted pressure just in case you were taking a break. An hour on the dreadful with a slight incline is great. Weightlifting for the upper body, particularly the arms is what I’m doing also and it’s paying off. I’m using light weights to the point of exhaustion and am noticing improvements so I’m quite happy.

Plus it’s a great place just to get out of the house.  Sometimes I get a bit of cabin fever so going to the gym breaks that up for me. What I’m most surprised about is the fact that my husband is going. I’m very impressed. He really wants to learn to swim which I’m all in support of. He should know how to swim if he’s fishing on his own.

This week I might go skating in the arena. I’m either going to take the picks off my figure skates or get a pair of men’s skates or women’s skates that are for figure skating. I trip on those silly picks all the time. 

The reason I am so determined to be in great shape is after seeing my parents huge decline. Once things started getting uncomfortable they both stopped exercising completely and basically seized up and became cripppled; especially my father and if my brother is 3 1/2 years older and can do marathons then I can definitely be in better shape. Plus my husband needs my help. I’m the one who helps him do house repairs, cut trees down and clean the house and care for the property. He won’t hire anyone so there’s a bit of concern. 

What machines do you use? 

Im genuinely surprised at how many older members there are at this gym that are in great shape. It’s inspiring. 
Keeping in shape makes housework easier. That in itself is reason enough to stay fit.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Besides the treadmill, recumbent bike and elliptical, I like to use this machine for the arms, it's like pedaling a bike only you hold the handles with your hands, you can go forward or reverse and set the resistance as high as you like.  I also like to use the chin-ups and dip machine, you can hold the handles above you and do chin-ups or hold the side rails and do dips, there's a step and a weight assist, so it's not nearly as hard to do as a regular unassisted chin-up.

Then I like to use the machine where you set the weight (my setting is 40lbs.) and you just pull on the handle like a rowing motion, also lat pull down, chest press, overhead press, tricep dip, etc.  I have weights and a weight bench at home, but I prefer the machines, they make it a little more interesting.

Nice that your hubby is going to the gym too, my husband has no interest in going to the gym at all.  He has weights and a bike at home if he wants to exercise.  Lately he's been having a lot of issues with his legs and hip muscles from old injuries, so he really hasn't even been going on daily walks with me and the dog.  Hoping he feels steady enough on his feet to join me again in the near future, right now he's using a cane in the house to get around.

I'm like you, I do a lot of house and yard work and have always helped my husband with projects.  It is better if your strong and in good shape even to do work around the house.  Good luck with the skating, I never was ice skating and as far as roller skating, just when I was a kid on the sidewalk, with the clamp on skates that had a key.


----------



## Invictus

How about some pictures from all the people who are saying they exercise and workout?...Let’s see those results.


----------



## Gary O'

Invictus said:


> How about some pictures from all the people who are saying they exercise and workout?...Let’s see those results.



Well, I work out...side

Does that count?


















often at the maul in summer






Or, dancing a jig after completion of a project...like a shop floor


----------



## Invictus

Gary O' said:


> Well, I work out...side
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often at the maul in summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, dancing a jig after completion of a project...like a shop floor


Of course it counts.


----------



## Gary O'

Invictus said:


> How about some pictures from all the people who are saying they exercise and workout?...Let’s see those results.



OK, show off the bod, Invi


----------



## Gary O'

Invictus said:


> How about some pictures from all the people who are saying they exercise and workout?...Let’s see those results.





Gary O' said:


> OK, show off the bod, Invi



Well now, where'd Invi go?

Prolly working out


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Keesha said:


> I’ve still been going to the gym regularly. It’s usually two or three times a week. Between Christmas and Valentine’s Day I usually put on a bit of weight. There are so many great choices in desserts that it’s difficult passing on them. It’s sad when you join a gym only  to gain weight, not lose it.
> Like yourself Seabreeze, my arms used to be in good shape but now the top has a bit of sag to them so I’m doing very light weight lifting to try and tone them up. It gives me something extra to do while there.
> My husband used to be able to eat anything and not gain any weight but he passed that stage a while ago.
> Now he does.
> Im enjoying going to the gym.  The people are so nice and it’s inspiring seeing all the people who are far older than me going and there’s a lot of them. I’d say about 1/4 of the members there are senior citizens and it’s surprising what some of them can do.
> Hey Happyflowerlady. Another long distance swimmer. A half a mile isn’t too shabby. That’s not bad. Do you do 1/2 a mile everyday? That’s a lot of swimming !



I usually swim somewhere between 40-50 laps each day. It takes 49 laps for 3/4 of a mile, so I am usually somewhere in between the half and 3/4 mark. 
 My Apple Watch counts laps for me, so I just swim and let the watch count the laps.  I vary my style with sidestroke and back stroke, to try and make sure I get as many muscles exercised as possible. 
I have always loved swimming, and in the winter, the hot tub is wonderful as well. 
Hyperthermia also helps to keep germs killed to prevent infections, so between the swimming and the hot tubbing, I seldom get sick at all. 
I really miss being able to walk long distances, but here in town where we live, it is not safe anyway, and besides, my bad knee won’t take that anymore. 
So, swimming it is.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Besides the treadmill, recumbent bike and elliptical, I like to use this machine for the arms, it's like pedaling a bike only you hold the handles with your hands, you can go forward or reverse and set the resistance as high as you like.  I also like to use the chin-ups and dip machine, you can hold the handles above you and do chin-ups or hold the side rails and do dips, there's a step and a weight assist, so it's not nearly as hard to do as a regular unassisted chin-up.
> 
> Then I like to use the machine where you set the weight (my setting is 40lbs.) and you just pull on the handle like a rowing motion, also lat pull down, chest press, overhead press, tricep dip, etc.  I have weights and a weight bench at home, but I prefer the machines, they make it a little more interesting.
> 
> Nice that your hubby is going to the gym too, my husband has no interest in going to the gym at all.  He has weights and a bike at home if he wants to exercise.  Lately he's been having a lot of issues with his legs and hip muscles from old injuries, so he really hasn't even been going on daily walks with me and the dog.  Hoping he feels steady enough on his feet to join me again in the near future, right now he's using a cane in the house to get around.
> 
> I'm like you, I do a lot of house and yard work and have always helped my husband with projects.  It is better if your strong and in good shape even to do work around the house.  Good luck with the skating, I never was ice skating and as far as roller skating, just when I was a kid on the sidewalk, with the clamp on skates that had a key.


You sound like you have a great workout plan customized just for you.
Its too bad your husband isn’t as motivated. My husband didn’t even bike or life weights but he did go rollerblading with me on many occasions. Hopefully your husband gets moving again before he seizes up. 

Im so glad that there are others working out. Its motivating.


----------



## Keesha

Invictus said:


> How about some pictures from all the people who are saying they exercise and workout?...Let’s see those results.


I don’t have many pictures of me showing my full body that would show what type of shape I’m in. I’m actually very modest showing skin or getting pictures taken but I do have some. 
This one is me with no make up taking our dogs for a walk in the forest during hunting season. The next is me skating with 3 layers of clothes on, summer hat and dress, from the back and another one from the back with a dress on, which won’t upload so this is a picture of me eating candy floss outside last December


----------



## Invictus

Gary O' said:


> Well now, where'd Invi go?
> 
> Prolly working out




6 ft 290 lbs... I feel great for 53.


----------



## Keesha

Invictus said:


> 6 ft 290 lbs... I feel great for 53...Sorry for the double post...Not sure how that happened?


You hit reply with quote instead of edit. You look super buff 

Here’s a pic of me doing yoga  :lofl: 
J/k


----------



## SeaBreeze

Fixed it Invictus, you look like you've been doing some serious lifting, glad you feel great at your age...best goal for all of us.


----------



## Invictus

SeaBreeze said:


> Fixed it Invictus, you look like you've been doing some serious lifting, glad you feel great at your age...best goal for all of us.


Thanks... I do a 15 minute weightlifting workout 3 times a week.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wow, only 15 minutes three times a week, you must use really heavy weights!


----------



## Invictus

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow, only 15 minutes three times a week, you must use really heavy weights!


Sometimes I do, and sometimes I use lighter weights and do very high reps.


----------



## Keesha

Invictus said:


> Sometimes I do, and sometimes I use lighter weights and do very high reps.



I use light weights with high repetitions and am getting some good muscle tone on my arms without too much bulk. You’ll probably laugh but for 59 it’s not too bad. 

View attachment 62233
The pictures went sideways...


----------



## Seeker

I did years ago but I'm confident that I would hurt something if I tried now...


----------



## Gary O'

Invictus said:


> View attachment 62215
> 
> 6 ft 290 lbs... I feel great for 53.



Well now…big dude

Yer armed without artillery 

‘53’ ….damn kids

Lookin’ good Invi, lookin’ good


----------



## Invictus

Keesha said:


> I use light weights with high repetitions and am getting some good muscle tone on my arms without too much bulk. You’ll probably laugh but for 59 it’s not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 62233
> The pictures went sideways...


I would never laugh at anyone who is working out and improving their body and health, no matter what they looked like...I'm sure you look fine anyway...I couldn't see the picture?


----------



## Invictus

Seeker said:


> I did years ago but I'm confident that I would hurt something if I tried now...


All you have to do is start off with very light workouts, nothing too difficult, until you start feeling like you are ready to train a little harder.


----------



## Invictus

Gary O' said:


> Well now…big dude
> 
> Yer armed without artillery
> 
> ‘53’ ….damn kids
> 
> Lookin’ good Invi, lookin’ good


Thanks Gary...LOL!...Ya I'm young compared to you, but I'm always the oldest guy in the gyms and surrounded by all these youngsters on steroids...But I'm still stronger and bigger than most of them...I hope I'm still as active as you when I'm your age, and still working outdoors in the woods...I love it and I think it keeps us young and healthy.


----------



## Gary O'

Invictus said:


> Thanks Gary...LOL!...Ya I'm young compared to you, but I'm always the oldest guy in the gyms and surrounded by all these youngsters on steroids...But I'm still stronger and bigger than most of them...I hope I'm still as active as you when I'm your age, and still working outdoors in the woods...I love it and I think it keeps us young and healthy.



It seems to be working for me
I feel better at 70 than I did at 50
‘Course, at 50 I was behind a desk

Didn’t tote more than a pencil or a golf club

Now it’s a saw or chopping maul, or arm load of wood

As far as looks, I care, but feeling good….that’s huge


----------



## Keesha

Invictus said:


> I would never laugh at anyone who is working out and improving their body and health, no matter what they looked like...I'm sure you look fine anyway...I couldn't see the picture?



I removed the picture because it kept going in sideways. Three times but I’ll try again. 
My arms look big but only because I’m flexing them. They, otherwise just look well defined. 
Amd my pictures are still going in sideways. I’m not sure why.


----------



## Invictus

Keesha said:


> I removed the picture because it kept going in sideways. Three times but I’ll try again.
> My arms look big but only because I’m flexing them. They, otherwise just look well defined.
> Amd my pictures are still going in sideways. I’m not sure why.
> 
> View attachment 62250


Looking great!


----------



## squatting dog

Gary O' said:


> This is my elliptical, weight bench, bowflex, and treadmill
> 
> An 8 lb chopping maul, swung just right, for as long as you can stand it, does a lot of things.
> Whatever it doesn’t do, a hike takes care of.
> 
> You will never see me at a treadmill, weight bench, squirrel cage….ever.
> 
> You will see me at the maul, however.



:iagree:   we seem to think a lot alike. After humping wood out to the trailer to bring home and split, I don't seem to have the time for a gym. And if I should have some spare time, the little woman will always find something physical for me to do. (no... not that kind of physical ) Now.... as age creeps up, I do cheat a little and use a power splitter for the knotty chunks or larger blocks. (13" or larger).


----------



## Gary O'

squatting dog said:


> Now.... as age creeps up, I do cheat a little and use a power splitter for the knotty chunks or larger blocks. (13" or larger).




 I get that
And surely will pick one up…one day

But for now, you’ll see me at the maul

Nice Husqvee, good size. Looks to be a 455 like mine


----------



## moosehead

I used to workout at the YMCA and, apparently because I was good at it, I became a volunteer fitness instructor. Led classes twice a week and, in between, running miles.
Even now, at my advanced age (shuddering here) I use our treadmill for my running.....Which I have to as I still, according to Sue, eat too much sweet stuff. It's her fault though as she is a great cook...


----------



## SeaBreeze

moosehead said:


> I used to workout at the YMCA and, apparently because I was good at it, I became a volunteer fitness instructor. Led classes twice a week and, in between, running miles.
> Even now, at my advanced age (shuddering here) I use our treadmill for my running.....Which I have to as I still, according to Sue, eat too much sweet stuff. It's her fault though as she is a great cook...



That's great that you were asked to be an instructor at the Y and are using your treadmill for running, I won't run anymore outdoors or on the treadmill, I think it's too much for the aging knee and ankle joints.  I don't have any problems yet, but I like to avoid all I can in my old age.  Good that Sue looks out for you and keeps you healthy, I like the sweet stuff too, just finished off a coconut cream pie with my husband. :fat:


----------



## Catlady

SeaBreeze said:


> I won't run anymore outdoors or on the treadmill, *I think it's too much for the aging knee and ankle joints.*  I don't have any problems yet, but I like to avoid all I can in my old age.



I agree, I think running or jogging is bad for the knees.  All that pounding when the foot hits the pavement at high speed can wreak havoc with the knee bones and ligaments.  I don't think we're meant to run for long periods.  I've always wondered if they ever did a study on older former runners to see if there's any cartilage or arthritis in those knees besides regular wear and tear.


----------



## retiredtraveler

I'm at a local gym, 2 hours a day, 5 days a week. I walk to it, so no excuses. DW also works out, but not as much. Just trying to keep old age at bay (I'm turning 69), and DW and I still hike and do 10 mile, 3000+ elevation gain/loss trails, on our mountain hiking trips. We want to keep hiking as long as we can --- that's the prime motivation. DW weighs what she did when we got married, I have 5-8 pounds extra on me that I never lose (hey, I need a reserve).


----------



## Bob1950

Unbelievable:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OUdO2Y_Mm8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SeaBreeze

The lady in that video is in fantastic shape Bob, well toned, strong, excellent balance, etc.  Kudos to her! :yougogirl:


----------



## Keesha

Two hours a day five days a week is serious working out. I’m up to two hours but only go 2 to 3 times a week. 
I still run on the padded indoor track because it actually feels really good. I only jog between 2 to 3 kilometres but I use the jogging machine that lets you keep your feet isolated in one position while your legs move. Intensity is adjustable so it’s a good workout. I’m working up to 5 miles on that machine. It’s great cardio but I still can’t seem to get my heart rate where I’d like it. It’s still too low but I’m working on it. 

The weight resistant machines are great for strength training and my bat wing arms are finally toning up. This I’m very pleased with because that saggy skin thing on the upper arms was bothering me at lot. Yes I know it’s vain but I want to keep in shape for as long as I can. 

Ive now also discovered that I can put an exercise mat down anywhere in the gym so I have been picking a quiet place that isn’t too busy to do my floor workout. I’m really enjoying it. I don’t like being too close to others when I workout so I guess I’m a workout snob :laugh: 

 It’s nice getting known there. The people treat me so well and are so kind and polite. I’m still really thrilled to notice all the elder people working out and they seriously are in good shape so I’m in good company. 

It gets me out of the house a few times a week which is good. I’m becoming more social.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> The lady in that video is in fantastic shape Bob, well toned, strong, excellent balance, etc.  Kudos to her! :yougogirl:



I know! Talk about buff.... and she’s so small and 70!!!!:holymoly:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> Two hours a day five days a week is serious working out. I’m up to two hours but only go 2 to 3 times a week.
> I still run on the padded indoor track because it actually feels really good. I only jog between 2 to 3 kilometres but I use the jogging machine that lets you keep your feet isolated in one position while your legs move. Intensity is adjustable so it’s a good workout. I’m working up to 5 miles on that machine. It’s great cardio but I still can’t seem to get my heart rate where I’d like it. It’s still too low but I’m working on it.
> 
> The weight resistant machines are great for strength training and my bat wing arms are finally toning up. This I’m very pleased with because that saggy skin thing on the upper arms was bothering me at lot. Yes I know it’s vain but I want to keep in shape for as long as I can.
> 
> Ive now also discovered that I can put an exercise mat down anywhere in the gym so I have been picking a quiet place that isn’t too busy to do my floor workout. I’m really enjoying it. I don’t like being too close to others when I workout so I guess I’m a workout snob :laugh:
> 
> It’s nice getting known there. The people treat me so well and are so kind and polite. I’m still really thrilled to notice all the elder people working out and they seriously are in good shape so I’m in good company.
> 
> It gets me out of the house a few times a week which is good. I’m becoming more social.



It sounds like you're getting a great workout Keesha.  I don't like to exercise close to other people either, if it's a Zumba class I don't mind, but haven't attended one of those in years.  At my place people put down a mat anywhere and exercise, as long as they're not too close to the machines or in anyone's way.

 There are a good amount of older people at the gym I go to also, many in great shape and some just trying to get or stay healthy.  I find all the people there very friendly and polite, but I don't care to socialize there, just do my thing and get in and get out.


----------



## Nihil

I don't work out. Physique is all about diet.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> It sounds like you're getting a great workout Keesha.  I don't like to exercise close to other people either, if it's a Zumba class I don't mind, but haven't attended one of those in years.  At my place people put down a mat anywhere and exercise, as long as they're not too close to the machines or in anyone's way.
> 
> There are a good amount of older people at the gym I go to also, many in great shape and some just trying to get or stay healthy.  I find all the people there very friendly and polite, but I don't care to socialize there, just do my thing and get in and get out.



Then we are similar. While I don’t mind the social environment, I’m not there to make friends. It is however nice to get nods of recognition or smiles without anyone getting in your personal space. It seems though that everyone there is very much into their own routine also and might possibly feel the same way. It’s still nice being in a social environment without actually having to be social. 

This is also really nice having a thread to talk about our gym experiences and share stuff. I’m so glad I joined.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha, do you have TVs in your gym?  There's around 5 or 6 TVs where I go, so when I'm on the treadmill, elliptical or exercise bike, I'm usually catching up on the news, since I don't watch it that much at home.  It makes the time go by quickly, and you can get the remote and change the channel if you want to.  Usually there's one or two news channels already on, then sports, home improvement, or talk shows.

A lot of people are just plugged into their smartphones and seem to be watching or listening to something on them.  In the background there's always music playing, and it's not too loud which is good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nihil said:


> I don't work out. Physique is all about diet.



But exercise is good for your body because of the movement, it keeps all your muscles strong and toned, including the most important muscle, your heart.  Keeping your joints moving is good too as we get older, so they stay flexible, and exercise is also good for mental health.  They say 'use it or lose it', makes good sense.  Diet and nutrition are important factors in the mix also.


----------



## Nihil

SeaBreeze said:


> But exercise is good for your body because of the movement, it keeps all your muscles strong and toned, including the most important muscle, your heart.  Keeping your joints moving is good too as we get older, so they stay flexible, and exercise is also good for mental health.  They say 'use it or lose it', makes good sense.  Diet and nutrition are important factors in the mix also.



Well, yea, I'm busy. I also dance to stuff like this.

NSFW


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Keesha, do you have TVs in your gym?  There's around 5 or 6 TVs where I go, so when I'm on the treadmill, elliptical or exercise bike, I'm usually catching up on the news, since I don't watch it that much at home.  It makes the time go by quickly, and you can get the remote and change the channel if you want to.  Usually there's one or two news channels already on, then sports, home improvement, or talk shows.
> 
> A lot of people are just plugged into their smartphones and seem to be watching or listening to something on them.  In the background there's always music playing, and it's not too loud which is good.


If I go upstairs or anywhere else in the gym , they have those big tv’s everywhere but I almost always use the main big gym with the track which has no tv’s which is fine because I have a Bose headset on listening to my favourite tunes using an old iPhone so I’m a rockin.’ It really helps me stay focussed and decreases my social phobia. It does however get in the way doing my floor routine. 

Im usually at the gym for 2 full hours and the time flies. The only thing I have to be cautious of is not singing too loud:laugh:


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> But exercise is good for your body because of the movement, it keeps all your muscles strong and toned, including the most important muscle, your heart.  Keeping your joints moving is good too as we get older, so they stay flexible, and exercise is also good for mental health.  They say 'use it or lose it', makes good sense.  Diet and nutrition are important factors in the mix also.


I agree. Being in great shape can’t be done with diet alone. It’s a combination that does it. Most definitely.


----------



## Nihil

I was a vegetarian for 27 years who ate sugar. I once ballooned to 265. My ideal weight is 190 or below. I lost 40 pounds in a month just by radically changing my diet. At the end of the month, my metabolism was high again, so I didn't have to be so diligent. I then cut out sugar and lost 10 pounds in a week. After that, I slowly got down to 200. I've been a vegan for a month, and I'm losing even more fat. That cushion over my tight abs is going away. My GF is digging the definition. I also have good muscle strength and definition in the rest of my body. As for activity, I'd rather be productive and creative than waste my time working out.


----------



## Keesha

Nihil said:


> I was a vegetarian for 27 years who ate sugar. I once ballooned to 265. My ideal weight is 190 or below. I lost 40 pounds in a month just by radically changing my diet. At the end of the month, my metabolism was high again, so I didn't have to be so diligent. I then cut out sugar and lost 10 pounds in a week. After that, I slowly got down to 200. I've been a vegan for a month, and I'm losing even more fat. That cushion over my tight abs is going away. My GF is digging the definition. I also have good muscle strength and definition in the rest of my body. As for activity, I'd rather be productive and creative than waste my time working out.


The video is ALL about weight loss not strength. Your post is all about weight loss not strength. 
Sure changing one’s diet IS, without a doubt the most important aspect in ‘losing weight’ (eating right) but to create strength one needs to challenge the muscle groups and that can’t be done without exercising them. There have been many people who have lost a lot of weight and given themselves a heart attack in doing so. Working out is most definitely not a waste of time. 

Another thing to consider is that once you lose a massive amount of weight, there is loose skin to deal with. Toning up all the different muscles groups can help greatly with that as well and as a trained nutritionist, nowhere in my studies did it state that the human body can strengthen its heart and all muscle groups without exercising them. 

Diet and exercise always go hand in hand while striving for optimal health.


----------



## retiredtraveler

Keesha said:
			
		

> ....... I only jog between 2 to 3 kilometres but I use the jogging machine that lets you keep your feet isolated in one position while your legs move. Intensity is adjustable so it’s a good workout. I’m working up to 5 miles on that machine. It’s great cardio but I still can’t seem to get my heart rate where I’d like it. It’s still too low but I’m working on it.



If you're serious about getting that heart rate up, do interval training which also burns more fat as it burns more calories. You simply go as fast as you can for some period of time (30 seconds, 2 minutes, whatever) until you're worn out. Then, back off and recover for a couple of minutes. Keep repeating. It has been shown by any number of studies that interval training is far better than 'steady state', and you don't need to work out anywhere near as long. 30 minutes of high intensity intervals is far better than an hour+ of 'steady state'.


----------



## Invictus

LOL at working out being a waste of time, but I guess it’s all subjective.


----------



## Nihil

Keesha said:


> Diet and exercise always go hand in hand while striving for optimal health.





Nihil said:


> As for activity, I'd rather be productive and creative than waste my time working out.



I'll get my GF to take some cheesecake pics of me.


----------



## Gary O'

Invictus said:


> LOL at working out being a waste of time, but I guess it’s all subjective.





Nihil said:


> As for activity, I'd rather be productive and creative than waste my time working out.



Well, I get that

I gotta be productive when working out

Actually, while working...out...side, the outcome just happens

The result is a double (ahem) triple reward


----------



## Nihil

Gary O' said:


> I gotta be productive when working out



You, sir, are living my dream life. I'd like to get a self sufficient community going. I've been working on a design.


----------



## Gary O'

Nihil said:


> You, sir, are living my dream life. I'd like to get a self sufficient community going. I've been working on a design.



A tad OT, but I’d shy away from a ‘community’

It works OK until suppressed individual ideas come into play
Then community becomes not so abiding 

That's been my experience, anyway

Now, just you and yer woman....can do….anything


----------



## Nihil

Gary O' said:


> A tad OT, but I’d shy away from a ‘community’
> 
> It works OK until suppressed individual ideas come into play
> Then community becomes not so abiding
> 
> That's been my experience, anyway
> 
> Now, just you and yer woman....can do….anything



I completely understand what you're saying. That's why I've been working on a design. I'm trying to avoid the pitfalls others have encountered. There are people making it work today.


----------



## Gary O'

Nihil said:


> I'll get mt GF to take some cheesecake pics of me.



You'll have to come a ways to top Invi
The lad has some mass, yessir


----------



## Nihil

Gary O' said:


> You'll have to come a ways to top Invi
> The lad has some mass, yessir



I don't aspire to be swole.


----------



## Gary O'

Nihil said:


> I completely understand what you're saying. That's why I've been working on a design. I'm trying to avoid the pitfalls others have encountered. There are people making it work today.


Well, I wish you success. 
Create a thread, I'll pull on it


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> You'll have to come a ways to top Invi
> The lad has some mass, yessir



You think ?
The chances of him being able to suddenly create a healthy active lifestyle to become fit and buff like you after being a couch potato for years is slim to  none. 

If he says he did it and it’s gotta be a ‘he,’ I want pictures. :yes:


----------



## Bob1950

Ladies and gentlemen,

Pay attention to self-resistance training.  It is the safe and effective method to keep flexibility and to gain strength and muscles when we get older.  You do not need to attend gyms or to purchase any equipment. You can use everything for these exercises (belt, broomstick, rope, towel...). Only apply strength and some fantasy. This is my DIY equipment that allows full body self-resistance training.


----------



## Keesha

retiredtraveler said:


> If you're serious about getting that heart rate up, do interval training which also burns more fat as it burns more calories. You simply go as fast as you can for some period of time (30 seconds, 2 minutes, whatever) until you're worn out. Then, back off and recover for a couple of minutes. Keep repeating. It has been shown by any number of studies that interval training is far better than 'steady state', and you don't need to work out anywhere near as long. 30 minutes of high intensity intervals is far better than an hour+ of 'steady state'.


Thanks retiredtraveler. I’ll consider it but I actually really enjoy my workouts which is why I keep going back. Interval training sounds like a lot more work in a lot less time. I’m not trying to save time. I’m enjoying my time there. My progress might be a bit on the slow side but I’m doing ok. 
Thanks all the same. I might switch it up someday but not any time soon. I really enjoy my workouts.


----------



## Keesha

Bob1950 said:


> You do not need to attend gyms or to purchase any equipment. You can use everything for these exercises (belt, broomstick, rope, towel...). Only apply strength and some fantasy. This is my DIY equipment that allows full body self-resistance training.
> 
> View attachment 62634



I’m really glad you found something that works for you. 
I happen to enjoy going to the gym. It gets me out of the house for a couple of hours a few days a week  without having to worry about my dogs. 
Thanks all the same. It’s a good idea but a bit to boring for this women.


----------



## Invictus

Keesha said:


> I’m really glad you found something that works for you.
> I happen to enjoy going to the gym. It gets me out of the house for a couple of hours a few days a week  without having to worry about my dogs.
> Thanks all the same. It’s a good idea but a bit to boring for this women.


Same here... I prefer getting out, and I like all the state of the art machines and equipment at the gyms... I’d also rather be outdoors lifting rocks, logs, cutting and splitting wood, rather then using rubber bands...That’s just me though... I’m sure some people are unable to do all that, or aren’t as active, so I can understand why they would use them.


----------



## 911

As a retired State Police Trooper, I have free access to the gym at the Academy, which I did use quite regularly, but now, just twice a week. I like to keep my upper body looking fit. I still do roadwork twice a week, but only thirty minutes. My wife and I ride bike in the summer. Last September, we did fifteen miles one afternoon, but normally, we only ride for about an hour. I find physical fitness a good way to relieve stress and keep fit at the same time. My wife, OTOH, likes to take her camera along, so we are continually stopping to take a picture of a bird, dog, flower and whatever else she finds to be interesting. I try to tell her the idea is to get our heart rate up to about 100 bpm and then to keep it there for about 20 minutes. I may as well be talking to the wall. I also realize that we won’t be able to keep up this pace, but until my body tells me to cut back, I’ll keep going.


----------



## Trade

This is my gym. It's a little on the rustic side but the membership fees are reasonable and it's never crowded.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I went to the gym on Sunday and was there early enough to see the Zumba class going on, been years since I did it and couldn't resist.  It was half over, only a half hour left, but I blended in in the back row where there was a open area and participated.  I really liked it because I like music and dancing, will try to attend the full class this Sunday.  I just have to be careful not to overdo, don't want to foolishly throw out my knee or something hopping around in a weird way.  It happened to me years back, wasn't too bad, but I'm older and wiser now and will take it easier with certain moves.


----------



## Keesha

Invictus said:


> Same here... I prefer getting out, and I like all the state of the art machines and equipment at the gyms... I’d also rather be outdoors lifting rocks, logs, cutting and splitting wood, rather then using rubber bands...That’s just me though... I’m sure some people are unable to do all that, or aren’t as active, so I can understand why they would use them.


I also really enjoy natural outdoor work. We have a fair sized property and there is always lots of physical work to be done but it keeps me in shape and I really enjoy it. Plus I get to be with my dogs which is wonderful BUT I’m totally enjoying getting a break from the house and family. The girls get a chance to miss me which is nice. I get all kinds of shakey waggy tails when I get home as well as kisses. 


Trade said:


> This is my gym. It's a little on the rustic side but the membership fees are reasonable and it's never crowded.
> 
> View attachment 63072
> 
> View attachment 63073


Thats a mighty fine weight set you have there Trade.  I shall try and take a pic of mine. 



SeaBreeze said:


> I went to the gym on Sunday and was there early enough to see the Zumba class going on, been years since I did it and couldn't resist.  It was half over, only a half hour left, but I blended in in the back row where there was a open area and participated.  I really liked it because I like music and dancing, will try to attend the full class this Sunday.  I just have to be careful not to overdo, don't want to foolishly throw out my knee or something hopping around in a weird way.  It happened to me years back, wasn't too bad, but I'm older and wiser now and will take it easier with certain moves.


Thats awesome Seabreeze. They have Zumba classes at our gym also but I’m going to pass. I’m the kind of person who always pushes myself to the max when I workout and I’d be injuring myself for sure and at this point in the game I don’t want to. 
They have yoga classes also but I’m still enjoying my yoga DVDs. They are still very challenging. 

I do however love to dance plus I bet the group energy must be awesome. That part I miss. 

Ive still been going 2 to 3 times per week and am liking it more and more. The people are super nice to me and it’s actually quite entertaining watching people work out and I’ve gotta say that there’s some really BUFF people there of all ages. I’m always seeing new groups of people there but there’s so many things to do. Our gym actually has a skating rink and bowling alley. I haven’t been to either yet but I’d like to. 

My routine has been fairly consistent. 

I jog 2 kilometres. 
Bike 4 to 5 miles. ( the machine is in metric conversion )
weight lift 
use the weight lifting machines 
stretch out entire body with a 20 minute workout 

The only glitch I had last week was that a man selected the machine right next to me while all kinds of others were available. It was so uncomfortable that I had to leave but I’m working on it. Perhaps next time I won’t. Baby steps. 

I’m pleased to say I’m seeing results. My arms especially are really toning up and I’m excited. 
In two weeks I’m seeing a Quintet Concert and a friend I’ve known since I’ve been about 7 or 8 will be there. I’m so excited to see her. We’ve always gotten along like sisters so it will be a real treat. Being in shape I think is increasing my self confidence some.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> I do however love to dance plus I bet the group energy must be awesome. That part I miss.
> 
> Ive still been going 2 to 3 times per week and am liking it more and more. The people are super nice to me and it’s actually quite entertaining watching people work out and I’ve gotta say that there’s some really BUFF people there of all ages. I’m always seeing new groups of people there but there’s so many things to do. Our gym actually has a skating rink and bowling alley. I haven’t been to either yet but I’d like to.
> 
> My routine has been fairly consistent.
> 
> I jog 2 kilometres.
> Bike 4 to 5 miles. ( the machine is in metric conversion )
> weight lift
> use the weight lifting machines
> stretch out entire body with a 20 minute workout
> 
> The only glitch I had last week was that a man selected the machine right next to me while all kinds of others were available. It was so uncomfortable that I had to leave but I’m working on it. Perhaps next time I won’t. Baby steps.
> 
> I’m pleased to say I’m seeing results. My arms especially are really toning up and I’m excited.
> In two weeks I’m seeing a Quintet Concert and a friend I’ve known since I’ve been about 7 or 8 will be there. I’m so excited to see her. We’ve always gotten along like sisters so it will be a real treat. Being in shape I think is increasing my self confidence some.



The energy is great Keesha, and the music is loud but not eardrum piercing.  Sounds like you're getting a very good workout and I'm glad you're seeing results....kudos!  I'm ok with someone working out next to me on a machine, as long as their sweat isn't giving me a shower. :distrust:   And he's not gawking at me. 

Hope you enjoy yourself at the concert with your friend, I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time together!


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> The only glitch I had last week was that a man selected the machine right next to me while all kinds of others were available. It was so uncomfortable that I had to leave but I’m working on it. Perhaps next time I won’t. Baby steps.



Sorry about that creepy dude checking you out at the gym Keesha. If you would like, I could come up there and punch his lights out for you. I could use a tune up before my big class reunion fight later this fall. :bigwink:


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> Sorry about that creepy dude checking you out at the gym Keesha. If you would like, I could come up there and punch his lights out for you. I could use a tune up before my big class reunion fight later this fall. :bigwink:



Hahaha. :lofl: Ok I deserved that. 
I’ve gotta admit you have a killer sense of humour. :grin:


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> Hahaha. :lofl: Ok I deserved that.
> I’ve gotta admit you have a killer sense of humour. :grin:



Darn it Keesha. Why did you have to do that? 

I was hoping you would keep taking me seriously like you were before. You see I'm basically a Troll.  As long as I think I'm getting to you, I'll keep trying to wind you up. But now that I can't get that reaction from you, it's no fun anymore. :shucks:


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> Darn it Keesha. Why did you have to do that?
> 
> I was hoping you would keep taking me seriously like you were before. You see I'm basically a Troll.  As long as I think I'm getting to you, I'll keep trying to wind you up. But now that I can't get that reaction from you, it's no fun anymore. :shucks:



What??? You wanna troll me? :waiting:
Noooooo! That won’t ever happen. Just remember I’ve been working out. :darth:


----------



## Invictus

Love reading all these workout comments...I’ve been lifting heavy things and staying sexy.


----------



## MeAgain

I work in the garden and trim trees ,lots of digging and inside I like to dance to music on youtube.


----------



## SeaBreeze

MeAgain said:


> I work in the garden and trim trees ,lots of digging and inside I like to dance to music on youtube.



I gave up on gardening since I don't have a green thumb and the soil by me isn't that great for growing things, but I used to plant those tiny starter plants for tomatoes, peppers, etc.  Plus when we go away camping, there's nobody to care for the veggies/flowers.  My neighbor has volunteered in the past, but I don't like to put anyone out, easier to buy from the store now that I'm retired.  But I do a lot of yardwork, trimming bushes and lower branches of trees, mowing, etc. I like doing things outside, these days I take breaks though, a job I used to do in one day, I have to break up into two days now.

I'm with you on dancing to the music, it doesn't take much to get me moving, just an old tune on a TV commercial does it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Went to the Zumba class today at the gym and enjoyed it a lot.  I modified some moves so I wouldn't walk out of there limping :inv:, but it was still fun and a great workout.  The instructor said that since next Sunday was St. Patrick's Day, if we all wore something green, she's make it a 90min. class instead of an hour....I'll be wearing yellow. layful:


----------



## MeAgain

Talked to my oldest granddaughter 'she is 32' yesterday.
She is going to join a gym today. She will join the one my youngest is already a member of. 
   So glad for them both.


----------



## Laramyc

I have been working out with a personal trainer in a group environment for almost 2 years now. Working out by myself at home was not doing much for me anymore. I  love how much my upper body strength and balance have improved. I look  always forward to my twice a week sessions.


----------



## MeAgain

SeaBreeze said:


> I gave up on gardening since I don't have a green thumb and the soil by me isn't that great for growing things, but I used to plant those tiny starter plants for tomatoes, peppers, etc.  Plus when we go away camping, there's nobody to care for the veggies/flowers.  My neighbor has volunteered in the past, but I don't like to put anyone out, easier to buy from the store now that I'm retired.  But I do a lot of yardwork, trimming bushes and lower branches of trees, mowing, etc. I like doing things outside, these days I take breaks though, a job I used to do in one day, I have to break up into two days now.
> 
> I'm with you on dancing to the music, it doesn't take much to get me moving, just an old tune on a TV commercial does it.



  Sometimes I work in slow motion, like some days with the shovel is better than others.
   Old tunes get me moving too, It is good to remenese 'spl'.


----------



## MeAgain

Laramyc said:


> I have been working out with a personal trainer in a group environment for almost 2 years now. Working out by myself at home was not doing much for me anymore. I  love how much my upper body strength and balance have improved. I look  always forward to my twice a week sessions.




Personal trainers are great , lucky you.


----------

